# Attaching wide bands to scout xt? other slingshots.



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

So I've been playing around with my bands because I don't feel like I'm getting good enough speed from my current setup with 3/8" steel. I took a look at the Jorg Band Calculator and it's recommending bands twice as wide as what I have been using. I guess my question is how do I attach bands that are significantly wider than the part of the fork I am attaching them to? Should I just fold the sides of the bands in towards the center and then clip them like that? Tried to find some videos or something but I don't see any where people are attaching bands that wide to the scout.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes folding the band is the best way if it's way wider than the forks if the band protrudes around 1 or 2mm on each side of the fork I think you can just put them on as normal but it wouldn't look as neat.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

What bands are you using. I would be skeptical of using Jorges calculator. It was developed when Theraband gold was the standard. Today's elastics are much faster than Theraband gold.

Post what bands you are using, your draw length and the speed you want to reach and I am sure will get some suggestions.


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> What bands are you using. I would be skeptical of using Jorges calculator. It was developed when Theraband gold was the standard. Today's elastics are much faster than Theraband gold.
> 
> Post what bands you are using, your draw length and the speed you want to reach and I am sure will get some suggestions.


So I'm using the Simple Shot Black latex. I'm shooting 3/8" steel. My draw length is 29.5" that I just round up to 30". The current setup I've been using is .6mm thick simple shot black cut 7" long (comes out to 6" active band length when attached} with a taper of 18mm at the fork down to 13mm at the pouch. I'm shooting at long distances for basically the first time and have been noticing that there is significant drop off in my shot at 50', and even some I have to account for at 33' while my sparrow I have rigged up with thing bands to shoot 10mm clay has virtually no drop off at 50', in fact it's almost the exact opposite problem as my ammo tends to rise up at closer ranges.

I see that the simple shot die-cut bands they sell for 3/8" steel ammo are just a few millimeters thicker than my own setup at each end, so maybe I should try and move up to that and see how it feels instead of doing Jorgs doubling of my band width.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Doubling the band width or just exceeding your fork width is done simply by folding the band in half with the ends down for ttf or out for ott. You can get some great speeds with heavy tapers. Tie the pouches like normal for your style. You can zoom in on the pics if needed.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Remember less is more when it comes to speed. But if you want more just go thicker and narrower.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I would recommend a taper of 25x13 for ⅜" Steel. That will get you a very fast shot but the band won't last quite as long.

Cheers


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> I would recommend a taper of 25x13 for ⅜" Steel. That will get you a very fast shot but the band won't last quite as long.
> 
> Cheers


I'll give it a shot, thanks.


----------

